# How do you prepare for working in different spaces?



## Henning (Feb 1, 2016)

So let me start out by giving some background: Obviously I know every space is different. But I was blown away while running sound during a one act competition at a neighboring high school. At my home space, running on a iLive T-112, I don't think I've PKed with this set of cues once. This Saturday while working on a iLive T-144 I was PKing almost immediately, I was caught off guard and want to be prepared for these situations in the future.

What are some tools or Technique's that I can use to be prepared for these situations?

When walking into a space, what should I be looking/listening for?

If necessary, what might be some appropriate and helpful questions I can ask the house technician?


----------

